# Leggings



## posterofagirl (Mar 13, 2006)

Is anyone else hating the current resurgence of leggings? They were ugly in the 80s and they're still ugly now. They're just wrong :madno:


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 13, 2006)

I am not a big fan and I never really was-some people can wear them, I just pass.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

omg i love them! but you have to be like super skinny to pull them off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and you have to wear it the right way, not the 80s way!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 13, 2006)

Do you mean leg warmers?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

no mel, leggings are like tights but made of cotton.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 13, 2006)

I wear them :icon_smil


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 13, 2006)

lol I had a feeling someone here might. I have a friend who likes to wear them; they make her look like a pirate or Zorro or something.


----------



## Cheebs (Mar 14, 2006)

Sometimes I like them, sometimes I don't. I bought a pair but returned them.


----------



## Liz (Mar 14, 2006)

aome people can pull them off, but i never will. there's way too much of me to be showing off. lol


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 14, 2006)

Actually they do look pretty good like this.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 14, 2006)

i love them. i bought a pair not too long ago and they're perfect for the weather right now where i am.. and they look great under denim skirts IMO..


----------



## cuddles (Mar 14, 2006)

I agree, i wear them under denim mini skirts with cute ballet flats - only in black or dark brown though.

I'm against them coming back 80s style (i.e. as a substitute for trousers in all kinds of carzy colours) even though i was a culprit back then lol.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Mar 14, 2006)

at least they're not as bad as gauchos. I can't stand the gaucho trend.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 14, 2006)

whats a gaucho?


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Mar 15, 2006)

It's in the culotte family, but it has a lower waist (with no waistband) and the knee openings are more flared (almost skirt like). Another way to think of them is they're like a skirt with separate leg openings. I call gauchos "culotte's ugly cousin". I detest them.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 15, 2006)

u mean this? lol






that is truly horrendous.


----------



## anne7 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, but the gauchos in stores now are cut off below the knee, and are not so baggy.

I don't really like leggings either, but the cutoff ones under skirts can look cute on the right girl in the right outfit.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 15, 2006)

oh i agree! i must admit, at first i was almost persuaded but, they're just rediciulous lol


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Mar 15, 2006)

except that the gauchos for this summer end at about 4" below the knee-cap. If they make that skinny, tall model look dumpy &amp; squat, imagine how they'll look on most people.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 15, 2006)

Are they really that bad?


----------



## XOffendr (Mar 15, 2006)

Ahhhh...I love those! I admit, I bought Saint Grace. They're truly the most comfortable pants I own. I practically feel naked in them. Still, I can't wear them out. I tried to wear them to the grocery store, but the hem kept getting caught in the wheels of the cart, and luckily, they didn't get yanked off, but they wound up getting dirty. I left looking like a grubby hobo. :madno:


----------



## redrocks (Mar 15, 2006)

I admit that I still have a pair or two. But they are ONLY worn around the house when I'm cleaning or not feeling well.

Whooo-bad 80's flashback!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 15, 2006)

i think leggings are cute.. unless you wear them with uggs.. personally, i like uggs, but with leggings? nooo thanks.


----------



## lemonpops (Mar 15, 2006)

i used to love them, i have a pair, but i have only worn them like once or twice


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 16, 2006)

LOL - in the 80's - I practically lived in leggings - LMAO - oh, the days, the days!!!

I love reminiscing about clothing from the past!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :laughing:


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 17, 2006)

I remember as a kid during the 80s/early 90s I wore a lot of the leggings with the little stirrup things for your feet, I had a bright purple pair that I loved :wassatt: Good thing the stirrup pants aren't making a comeback.


----------



## bizimom (Mar 18, 2006)

I read that legging were coming back with "Kimono Style" tops. Apparently the great success of the movie "Giesha" has caused this fashion trend. Next month I am going into N.Y.C. "China Town" to see if I can get any tops at low cost. I looked for some on the internet, but they are REALLY expensive.


----------



## lainey (Apr 22, 2006)

I want to get some pairs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They look sexy with LONG shirts (and I LOVE long shirts more than anything). I wish stores would sell more long styled shirts.

bah, that's why i just buy things online anyhow lol

they also look great with mini skirts, especially if the weather is a bit cool, or if you're a bit shy wearing a short mini skirt...OR if you'd like to hide some flaws!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 23, 2006)

yes, that and tapered jeans. I saw two women wearing that on the train, it was awful. lol


----------



## Tesia (Apr 23, 2006)

i think leggings are really cute on the right person and the outfit.


----------



## jill249 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think they look ridiculous.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 23, 2006)

yea...they look good on very petite girls


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 23, 2006)

I love me some Leggings. I am all about them and guess what they look cute!I wear them with skirts and dresses and pointy flats and boots. They give me more freedom when wearing skirts and I am still warm!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 23, 2006)

Ditto!! This whole 80's thing is scary. I'm starting to feel like my mother. I did the Madonna/Flashdance thing and I don't wanna go back! Thank God I'm not a slave to fashion.


----------



## Pauline (Apr 23, 2006)

I used to wear leggings all the time years ago but don't wear them now at all.They were comfy at that time when i was overweight but they can look good on slim legs.If i ever would wear them now it would only be to do some DIY in . I much prefer jeans as they are more substancial for the weather here in the UK.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't wear them, and I think they look tacky on people who can't pull them off.. if you can, they look good! Just don't wear leggings with UGGs; that looks HORRENDOUS! EWWWW!


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Oct 15, 2007)

I think they are really cute especially under really short skirts and with long shirts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but only some people can pull that off.


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2007)

I actually like them, buy have not bought a pair maily becaus they seem too young for me.... But they are cute...


----------



## Anthea (Oct 15, 2007)

I bought a pair and wore them on Saturday, some pics were taken of me, after seeing the photo's and I don't think I'll wear them again. They look great of some girls and others not.


----------



## bremner53 (Oct 15, 2007)

I love the looks of them, but I can't pull that look off


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 16, 2007)

i can't bring myself to wear them!


----------



## SalJ (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad I'm not the only one!! I hated them 20 years ago and I hate them now!


----------



## eman69 (Oct 16, 2007)

i really like them and am comfortable wearing them


----------



## CandyApple (Oct 16, 2007)

I love footless tights!! I have them in so many colors!


----------



## fawp (Oct 16, 2007)

I love them! They're not for everyone and it's true they do look better on longer, skinnier frames. I've seen a lot of women who were not flattered by their leggings. Having said that, I have a very skinny frame and long legs so leggings work for me. I have two pairs of black capri length leggings...one pair is plain and the other is lace-trimmed. I like to wear them (under a short demin mini or alone) with tanks, graphic tees, and my converse sneakers for running around doing errands or I dress them up with a long, slim top (usually black) and black strappy heels for going out.


----------



## MindySue (Oct 16, 2007)

i hate them unless theyre the really long kind that go where normal pants would end.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 16, 2007)

I dont like them...They make my legs look stumpy.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 17, 2007)

They make me look like a fat pig.


----------



## _perfection (Oct 18, 2007)

I hate leggings, especially when girls wear them with mini skirts!


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 19, 2007)

I think that there are some people who can get away with it and own the look rather than it "owning" them. I feel the same way about skinny jeans. It's a cute thing on a handful of people.


----------



## jessica9 (Oct 21, 2007)

I used to wear them before the 80's thing got really big. I wore them in black and brown. But I really make a conscious attempt to disassociate myself with this 80's revival as much as possible, and that includes ditching the leggings. i'm tall and thin, and when I look back, I just think...err...no! I was inspired to buy some after seeing some fashionable French girls wear them in Paris. But I don't like the way we wear them in the U.S. They are functional, and at first I loved them, and now I'm sick of them.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, I can't wear them. Too old, too heavy.:frown:


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 6, 2007)

Not for me, but I have seen some people they look good on.


----------

